
Digital exchange loses $137M as founder takes passwords to the grave - hodder
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2019/02/digital-exchange-loses-137-million-as-founder-takes-passwords-to-the-grave/%3famp=1
======
masonic
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19060985](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19060985)

170+ points

